# Advice!!



## mazement1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im new in the Pensacola area and I have family coming to visit in mid April. Im looking on a good price on a fishing chater to do some good fishing. It seems like the prices here are really expensive and Im just looking for something like 4 hours and to catch some good fish for 3 of us. Any suggestions??


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you looking for inshore, offshore or something in between?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

There are several great guides and charter captains on here, we just need more info to point you in the right direction

If you think prices are expensive here, you should see the extorsion rates they charge in Lousiana!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

